# Songs to Color By



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)

Please add your own "colorful" songs.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)

Back Atcha!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2019)

I love Linda's version of the song.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)

If this keeps up, I'll start to feel like I'm back in night life in my 20's with fun friends.


----------



## Trade (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)

Llynn said:


>



Blueberry Hill was one of the first songs in my young life that I remember first hearing on the car radio. I've always really Loved that song because of it. We were parked outside of a tailor's shop where my grandmother was picking up a piece of clothing somewhat later in the evening.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 14, 2019)

*Songs to Color By*

I never could stay in the lines

so this is it for me;


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 14, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Blueberry Hill was one of the first songs in my young life that I remember first hearing on the car radio. I've always really Loved that song because of it. We were parked outside of a tailor's shop where my grandmother was picking up a piece of clothing somewhat later in the evening.



I remember the first time I heard it too!

It was at my Uncle Frank and Aunt Ethel's diner in Totowa, New Jersey. 

They had those little miniture Juke boxes in the booths and someine played that song on one of them.


----------



## Trade (Nov 14, 2019)

I never like Neil Diamond. Because he was always real popular with the ladies, which made me envious of him. 

But I'm going to post this anyway.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Nov 16, 2019)

*I Can Sing A Rainbow - Rainbow Song*


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 16, 2019)

*Deep Purple - Sarah Vaughan*


----------



## Olivia (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2019)

*BOBBY VINTON-BLUE ON BLUE.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2019)

*Marty Stuart- Blue Train *


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2019)

*Mood Indigo*


----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2019)

*Sir Tom and Mike Duet: 'Green, Green Grass Of Home' | The Voice UK Live Final - BBC*


----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)

Llynn said:


>



I love these songs of an earlier generation. I'm going to go looking for some albums of these type songs. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2019)

*Roger Whittaker - Red River Valley (1991)*


----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 17, 2019)

Another Red River Valley ...love hers!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 17, 2019)

The White Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2019)

_*John Prine - No Ordinary Blue - *_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 20, 2019)

Trade said:


> I remember the first time I heard it too!
> 
> It was at my Uncle Frank and Aunt Ethel's diner in Totowa, New Jersey.
> 
> They had those little miniature Juke boxes in the booths and sometime played that song on one of them.



I checked with one of my cousins that still lives in New Jersey and found out that my Uncle Frank and Aunt Ethel's diner was not in Totowa, but actually on Hazel street in Patterson, New Jersey. It was their house that was in Totowa.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 20, 2019)

I do that myself when memories as to how we remember something isn't always exactly the way it was, especially young years and even happens for when we became older, too.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)

Delete wrong thread.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)

Was this one done already?  Pardon me if so:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

Think it was ^^^^^ but oh well..


----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)

Should have realized, even w/out checking, as it is so OBVIOUS!


----------



## Pam (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 22, 2019)

Elton John


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm trying my best not to repeat any songs, so forgive me if I have...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't worry about repeating any songs. There are too many to go through to figure it out.  If I don't remember the song being posted, I post it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 22, 2019)

Deleted. Wrong thread


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

For anyone who doesn't know already, the guy Camera left is Mike McGear..Paul Mcartney's brother...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 27, 2019)




----------

